# Funny beer ad



## Hunter368 (Dec 13, 2007)

This one made me laugh.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm... There's something wrong with this picture...

Charles


----------



## magnocain (Dec 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 13, 2007)

I think that it is no small coincidence that the best commercials are produced for beer companies.

tom


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2007)

So now we know what for there were clubs for gentelmen in XVIIIth/XIXth Age.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2007)

Damn, I had that argument just last week!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2007)

Beer goggles!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 14, 2007)

made my day thanks hunter!


----------



## seesul (Dec 14, 2007)

the same problem all over the world 
...and I thought only I have this problem


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 14, 2007)

So much money spend on makeup when all you need is a good old beer


----------

